# hmmm....no swimming today then Dad!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes was most put out today as her swimming/duck chasing lesson had to be postponed


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful girl, how big do wirehairs grow? 

I read, arctic air mass stalled over most of Europe this winter...frozen everywhere. Something about a blocking pattern?
Meanwhile, in North America this winter turned into a joke. I was concerned Sam would be cold... He's in his birthday suit running around.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Beautiful girl, _*how big do wirehairs grow?*_
> 
> I read, arctic air mass stalled over most of Europe this winter...frozen everywhere. Something about a blocking pattern?
> Meanwhile, in North America this winter turned into a joke. I was concerned Sam would be cold... He's in his birthday suit running around.


she's already within the breed standards at 7 months,,,gulp... although she is a cross between a wire and smooth, she's now standing at 23 inch at her shoulders but starting to fill out in her chest and limbs. I've got a pic in an earlier thread where we had a wire (very wooly) stay over with us, but her mother, another full bred wire is a behemoth of a girl, probably 28-29 inch at the shoulder so obviously out of the show ring circuit but she's one helluva working dog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D Sam just looked at her... he approves, she is pretty :-*

Sam is my V...11 months old.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Sam isn't looking at her swollen vulva I hope!! yep, as I thought, she's having a split cycle, started spotting about 3 weeks ago, only now is she errrr...looking receptive ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruby is such a cutie!  She looks very weary.... 



datacan said:


> Meanwhile, in North America this winter turned into a joke. I was concerned Sam would be cold... He's in his birthday suit running around.


Same here in MA! Sophie's put on her coat for a few chilly mornings but that's about it! Over in my native Latvia it's been below -30C! Crazy... I do have to say I had enough of last year's shoveling...


----------

